# Any ideas for natural ways to deal with worms/giardia?



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Curious if anyone knows any natural methods that actually work instead of always going to the vet for those antibiotics...


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

For smelly, yellow, mucousy diarrhea (whatever was causing it)

Day One:
Breakfast - 
1) One capsule of Grapefruit Seed Extract ( in melted cheese)
2) a chunk of cooked (or raw) salmon with a half a cup of cooked brown rice
Mid-day - 
One capsule of Slippery Elm wrapped in melted cheese
Supper -
1) One tablespoon of food grade diatomaceous earth sprinkled on food (half of a raw chicken back, a half cup of cooked brown rice)
2) After supper a capsule of Slippery Elm wrapped in melted cheese and two more before bed
Day Two:
Same as day one without rice at breakfast - only at supper (start to cut back on the rice depending on how quickly your dog's poop starts to look normal)
Day Three:
Same as day one but we stopped the cooked rice; if your dog's poop is still runny then continue the cooked rice until you notice that it's looking normal
Continue for two weeks as the symptoms discontinue, however, it takes about two weeks to rid the intestinal system of the bacteria.


----------

